# RP Battledome: Tabris vs Nicholas



## Serp (Nov 10, 2009)

Tabris had just enter the room of space and time. "Meh this place isn't all that." Tabris tried to fly up and reach the top of the room and see how far the place went for, but alas he could never reach the top in his hour of trying. And for what he could see there was no end in sight.

Tabris came back down to ground level and saw infront of him, his opponent.
"So I have to beat you to get out of this place. Cool!"
Tabris smiled his smile.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 10, 2009)

Nick entered the room and looked around, "Well it sure is...white," he continued to stroll through the area when suddenly his opponent came down in front of him.

"So I have to beat you to get out of this place. Cool!"
Tabris smiled his smile.

Nick rolled his one good eye, "Seems simple minded enough," suddenly David took over, "Move over you wimp, I'm handling this one!" he said raising his arm and taking aim, "Speaking of simple minded fools," Nick says, "What was that you little!" the two begin to argue, which to anyone else looks like one man just beating himself to a pulp.

"Fine idiot! You wana' fight!" Nick loads a long roll of bullets into his arm, "Well fire away!" David gets a devilish grin on his face, "Sounds like a plan, Counter Battery Fire!!!" his robotic arm begins to fire bullets one after another at Tabris.


----------



## Serp (Nov 10, 2009)

Tabris began to smile, he liked the look of this guy after he started to argue with himself.

"Coo!"

All of a sudden a flurry of bullets came shooting at Tabris. "Woah woah woah!"

Tabris said as he began to jump around trying to avoid the bullets, the gravity was heavier in this room so the bullets wouldn't go as far or as fast, which was good.


Tabris eventually ended up in the air, nursing one arm. Making muffled whimpers. "Why! Why! What did my arm ever do to you." And then he smiled.

"Oh yea, this!" He pointed his arm at Nick and his bow appeared in his hands. The bow was about 8ft large and quite malevolent looking.

Tabris shot out a round of 6 ring at Nick it was to see how he could handle them.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 10, 2009)

David soon ran out of bullets in the pack he had loaded, and had stopped to watch the Quincy draw his bow, "Why the hell can't I get a giant bow dammit..." Nick smacked him across the face, "We've got a Robotic Arm dumbass, and if your not gona' use it I will."

By the time Nick had regained focus there were already several rings headed straight for him, "What the hell are those...?" He stopped to stare, "Idiot! Don't just stand there, I already loaded the next round, use it!"

Nick took aim, hesitantly, not sure if he should trust whatever his counterpart had loaded, "Here goes nothing," he fires a red blast from his arm, "Blitzkreig Blast," David said maniacally.

The attack slammed into the rings and caused a decent explosion, however the attack had made contact too late so Nick also got caught in the explosion, "Thats what you get for hesitating you wuss! Things are back in my control now," he said getting up after being tossed back by the explosion.

"Be careful, you still don't really know what those rings do, the explosion could have very well been our attack," David rolled his eye, "Will you man up already," he drew two more forms of ammo, "We'll just see how he handles this, most likely we won't have to deal with those damn rings of his anymore after this..."

He takes aim and fires another, "Blitzkrieg Blast!" the red blast took to the sky, right after the quincy, "Forlorn Hope!" he fires another attack. A single bullet trails behind the red blast, but little does his opponent know what the real trick is to this move.


----------



## Serp (Nov 10, 2009)

"Ooooooo pretty lights!" Tabris said as the red blast came towards him.

Tabris was still focused on the second red light and was staring intently nevermind the danger of it.

"Your red lights seems to like my black rings don't you think. Lets make them copulate."

Tabris shot another black ring towards the red ball, the ring grew wide and opened up and allowed the red shot to go through it and unbeknown to Tabris the smaller bullet as well. 

The ring managed to siphon some of the energy from the red blast weakening it and strengthning itself. After it passed over the red blast it became small again and the energy inside the ring protruded making the cone shapped arrow.

As that was headed towards his opponent. Tabris was hit by the red blast and went flying back, he hit the floor a while away, all that they could see at the moment was his body was steaming, his clothes were burnt and his eyes were black.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 11, 2009)

Nick watched as he saw the attack made contact, "Hm, well, it should've done more than that," right after the red blast hit the bullet behind it split into five seperate bullets and added to the damage with their own little explosions, "Well, that's better I guess," he says as Tabris crashed to the ground.

"Hey, what's-?" but before he could finish the ring smacked right into him. His eyes grew wide, not expecting the ring to deliver such a hard blow. He lied on his back, eyes still widened thanks to the shock of the attack, "Definately...avoid those..."

David takes over and slams his arm into the ground as he gets back on his feet, "This is why I shouldn't let you do crap!" he shakes off the damage from before, "Hey, as I recall I've been in this body way longer than you have!" Nick retorted.

"Well as _I_ recall you were stranded on an island with one arm, one eye, and no chance of survival. Now, back to the killing..." he says loading his arm cannon and heading back into battle.


----------



## Serp (Nov 11, 2009)

Tabris jumped up his eyes black, his personality the same but blacker.
"Now that ring should have impaled you, I guess I'll harbour the blame and say it was due to me fucking up the reiatsu warp."


Tabs could see that this guy clearly wasn't looking or paying him attention, obvious due to the fact that he was talking to himself and reloading his gun. Tabris fingered his bone earring and it started to melt, as it melted more white sticky stuff seemed to form in the air, he swiped the white messy stuff across his face. The mess had hardened and presented Tabris with a half face mask.

"I am Tabris Nisshin, the fallen angel, Viscount of the Masquerade!" He fired a shot at  Nick, and started to Hirenkyaku skate around the arena shooting  cone arrows at Nick. 
"COME ON! COME ON!"


----------

